# Sparrow With Problems Or ????



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Aug05

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Sorry I'm on dial up for the time being and can't view the pictures fast enough that I'm used to. However that first picture of the "sparrow", could it be a thrush of some kind? Most of the pictures are pretty blurry.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Whatever it is, those feathers are broken off. He's not going to be able to fly (very well) until he molts.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking Brad and Pidgey. I'm pretty sure the broken and tattered feathers are largely due to banging around in a cage. It's the two white feathers on each wing that threw me for a loop. I've been looking at this little bird off and on all day long, and I'm pretty sure it's a sparrow .. I've just never seen a sparrow that had two white feathers in each wing. Whenever I've seen abnormal feather coloration in a bird that I was positive what it was, it was always due to poor nutrition. Anyway was just curious if there is a type of sparrow that does have white feathers in the wings or if this is some other species of little bird or if this is a little malnourished house sparrow. It's a fiesty little thing and very, very active. Guess we shall see what develops as we go along. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Anyway was just curious if there is a type of sparrow that does have white feathers in the wings or if this is some other species of little bird or if this is a little malnourished house sparrow.
> Terry


Hi again Terry, 

I just consulted with a few of my North America field guides to birds and none of them show sparrows with any white flight feathers. Some do have more white on their coveret feathers on the wing when closed but not the flight feathers themselves. You're probably right that this is due to some kind of malnutrition of some sort. I have no experience with that or the exact causes.

Sorry I couldn't have been more help here but regardless, little baby sparrow is in good hands now and you will do all you can to help him/her

Good luck and let's hope that this one makes it...they seem so fragile compared to pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No problem, Brad, and thanks for looking in your books too! When I went through that exercise, I did come across a Lark Sparrow that was interesting, but I found no reference to white flight feathers for it. I really hope I can do right by this youngster and that it will end up to be a healthy whatever it is  It is a seed eater and self feeding, so that's one less worry ..

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Whatever it is, it is a little DARLING.... and self feeding, that has to be a real treat for you!  

I'm going to check my bird guides my sister gave me and see if I come up with anything...though I doubt I can find anymore then Brad.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, we have one with white feathers like yours. Have never been able to tell what type of sparrow. As a baby it was more pronounced but as it has matured some the flights are overlapping brown, black and white.

My favorite forum bird Fantastic is her usual gorgeous self. What sweet pictures of her with the baby. I love the family photo.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I never realized how many kinds of sparrows there were until I went to my guidebook and actually looked. 

I can't tell from the pictures, but I'm sure it will be easier to identify when the bird completely heals.

Here is a site I looked at too.

http://www.greglasley.net/sparowix.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Maggie and Treesa. Maggie, that's interesting that you have a similar type of little sparrow or whatever it is. Treesa, thanks for looking up sparrows .. that's a really good link that you found.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'll try to get a picture of him if I can keep him in one place long enough.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This picture is not the best in the world but I think you can see the white.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I'll try to get a picture of him if I can keep him in one place long enough.


That's how/why I got all my blurry pictures  I can see the white in your picture .. still very interesting to me.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

And what a lovely picture Fantastic, Peeps and the baby make! Judging by the parents, the baby is going to be a beautiful bird. I feel awful about that dove scratching so much as to bleed. I hope it will be relieved of those mites soon. I often see the ferals scratching but not enough to cause them to bleed.


----------

